# How to Quarantine/Sanitize New Live Plant



## christinamac910 (Jan 15, 2016)

I would like to get a new plant to add to my aquascaped Betta aquarium. In the past I have always just added new plants directly into my main tank and hoped for the best. I have been lucky so far and not introduced any parasites or snails. 

Now I am really invested in my nano aquascape and don't want to introduce pest snails that could eat my plants and increase the bio-load. I also don't want to introduce parasites that could harm my Betta. 

I could use some advice on how quarantining plants works. How long do you quarantine for? What should you look for while quarantining? What can be accomplished through quarantining (i.e., do parasites die off without a host?)? How do you care for plants in quarantine?

I know there are several options for dipping plants to sanitize them or attempt to kill snail eggs. Some plant species are more sensitive to plant dips. The plant I want to get is supposed to be really sensitive to most dips and I don't want to kill the plant. Will quarantining alone be enough? Is there a way to safely dip really sensitive plants?

The plant I want to get is Najas guadalupensis, commonly known as guppy grass. It is notorious for carrying snails and snail eggs. I've had one person tell me that dipping guppy grass in potassium permanganate for 30 seconds did not kill the plant, but it didn't kill the snails/eggs on the plant either. I have a feeling that 30 seconds isn't long enough to kill other potential pests on the plant either.

Any advice or experience you can offer is much appreciated. Attached is a picture of the plant species I want. If you have experience with a reputable source where I can buy it, please let me know.


----------



## Virc003 (Aug 18, 2011)

I have heard of two other methods for sanitizing plants besides dipping in various chemicals, but I have no experience with either or knowledge on how your plants will react. The first is to store the plants in bags filled with pure co2 for a while in order to asphyxiate any animals. The other is to use carbonated water to cause a massive ph swing and asphyxiate any animals as well. 

I don't think these methods will work as well on killing any algea as dipping in potassium permangenate or bleach.


----------



## christinamac910 (Jan 15, 2016)

I have some ammonium chloride solution (typically used for fish-less cycling). I think that plants can utilize it as an ammonia source (fact check me on this). Snails are sensitive to ammonia, so could a heavy dose ammonium chloride be used to kill snails/eggs while nourishing (and not damaging) the plant? Would a heavy dose ammonium chloride do anything to kill parasites? 

If not ammonium chloride, what if pure ammonia was used in a similar manner?


----------



## junglefowl (Nov 16, 2012)

Use Potassium Permanganate Dip 

The first dip is milder and safer for the plants. It is a Potassium Permanganate dip. Potassium Permanganate is available at Sear's and Ace Hardware in the area where they sell water softener's and supplies. You can also purchase Potassium Permanganate from chemical supply companies, both local and online. 

To prepare a disinfectant dip, use a bucket filled about 1/2 full of water. Add enough Potassium Permanganate to color the water a dark pink. This solution can be saved if covered, and it's a great way to store your nets and tools, soaking the this solution. Back to the dipping. To disinfect and kill most algae a 10-20 minute dip (more like bath) in Potassium Permanganate is very effective. Rinse the plants under tap water thoroughly and add dechlor to your tank...it neutralizes Potassium Permanganate too. 

CAUTION: Potassium Permanganate is a strong powerful oxidizer. Treatment should be made outside the tank...it will kill your bio-filter. Like all chemicals you should wear protective eye wear and gloves. Potassium Permanganate will stain clothing, carpeting, skin, etc. Never combine Potassium Permanganate and Formalin, this will result in explosive results and dangerous gases. 

Source: Aquarium Plants

There's also people use bleach dip/bath but some sensitive plants/moss can be melted with the method.


----------



## debbielight7 (Aug 21, 2016)

Perhaps it is too late to respond to this post. But I wanted to share that I purchased some najas/guppy grass and soaked it in a dark pink potassium permanganate solution for 30 minutes and then in an alum solution of 2 tbs per gallon for 24 hours for snail control, and several weeks later it is bright green and looking healthy (and I've seen no snails so far).


----------



## NinjaPilot (Jul 31, 2016)

I do a dip in bleach & water, and then a dip in soapy water....rinse well. I use a fairly diluted bleach/water. Never had a problem with this method. Sometimes I only use soapy water, while I gently use my fingers to wash the plant. Bleach is instant sterilization, so a super quick dip is all that is needed. The soapy warm water is just about a minute of swirling/cleaning to detach any eggs or parasites, but soap also kills most bugs and makes the eggs and bugs slide off easier. Then a good long rinse. I've never tried Potassium Permanganate, but I hear it works very well too.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

There's a product called *LIME IT* just for dipping plants. I don't know if its still made. Safe, effective and easy to use.


----------



## debbielight7 (Aug 21, 2016)

Interesting. I haven't heard of Lime It. Have you used it before?


----------

